# bad gas



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

my dog has been eating wellness chicken flavor dry for about 6 months now. he's not much of an eater, eats about half cup of food a day but he has developed the worse gas, and it's all the time. i thought it was from the little bits of cheese i would give him here and there but i stopped that, any suggestions? nothing else has changed. also, does anyone give yogurt to their dogs for allergies and belly issues?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The only time my dogs ever had gas was when I gave then Wellness Venison treats. They cleared the room. I just stopped giving them those treats. Don't know about the food though.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

My three boys have never had anything but Wellness Puppy and now are on Wellness Lamb and I have never had a gas issue with any of the three..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I haven't had any Havanese with gas, but I tried to look up some general dog gas topics online and I'm guessing you've already looked too by your original post. 

A lot of the articles online suggest removing any dairy products from the diet because it could be due to a lactose intolerance. They also suggest adding yogurt to aid in digestive function. (I've done yogurt, but only during/after illness to help get the system on track.)

Another suggestion is to quit feeding food that has corn in it.

Does your dog eat really fast? I'm not sure of the merit of this theory, but one article says that gas can be due to eating too fast and swallowing air while eating.

You've probably already read these, but I'll post them for anyone else who would like to read up on them.

Dog flatulence

Does your dog have gas?

DogFlatulence.com - (someone actually bought this URL?)

Excessive Gas in Dogs (Has information I didn't see in most of the other articles)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> DogFlatulence.com - (someone actually bought this URL?)


Kimberly, you crack me up!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Doesn't that strike you as funny?

I'm not one who laughs at fart humor, but I definitely did a double-take when I went to post the link for littlebuddy. I guess you wouldn't easily forget it, would you?


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I just changed Lola's food to the Innova and she also as a little gas problem. So hers must be the food. I will try the yogert suggestion. Does anyone have any problem with Innova?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Innova was my first food of choice. The puppy kibble was great, but when I moved up to the adult kibble, it was a bit too rich for the system of my first Hav. I don't recall any gas, but he would get runny stools way too easily, so we changed foods. (Both of my veterinarians believed it was too rich for him.)


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Innova was my first food of choice. The puppy kibble was great, but when I moved up to the adult kibble, it was a bit too rich for the system of my first Hav. I don't recall any gas, but he would get runny stools way too easily, so we changed foods. (Both of my veterinarians believed it was too rich for him.)


Ahhh, thanks I will keep a watch for that. I am now in the process of changing over from Nutro Natural Choice to the Innova. I only bought a small bag to see if it works out for her.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

A lot of Havs do fine on it, so hopefully you'll have good results too. My dogs travel with me often and are exposed to a lot of different things, so between the stress of the car rides, the show ring or whatever, the frequent butt baths of my one boy and messy cleanup got old really quick.


----------

